# Philadelphia Trip : 25th and 26th of April



## erickso1 (Apr 24, 2018)

Short notice, but I'll be heading into Philly for a conference starting tomorrow. I lived in Doylestown for a year back on 2004, so I've had my fair share of cheese steaks. Looking for some suggestions for dining Wed and Thursday night. I'll be staying in a hotel in the Logan Square area. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mille162 (Apr 24, 2018)

Philly us my hometown and where I spend at least 1/2 my time. I should be out lunch/happyhour/dinner in Rittenhouse area if you want to meet up for a drink. Unfortunately, Logan Square leaves much to be desired, but uber is a cheap ride to ant of the better neighborhoods for eating.

Royal Sushi is #1 pick, make reservation for Omakase asap, they only accept via Resy App but if you follow their IG (@jesseito @royal_izakaya), theyll announce single seats and cancellations there. Jesse is a James Beard nominee and well deserved.

Vedge is another must eat at, has received significant national praise.

Scarpetta is a chain, but Philly location has exceptional staff both back and front of house and their food is better than the NY and Miami locations. Foie gras ravioli and short rib agnoloti are solid dishes.

Barclay Prime if you want steak.

Vernick and Zahav are both philly staples and worth the price of admission

Franklin Mortgage for artisan drinks

The Love has gotten great reviews but have not yet been.

Franklin Fountain for banana split (they have the original recipe from 1904)

Fet Sau for BBQ (or late nite munchies)

Too many low key spots in Northern Libs to list. I feel like Chinatown has been hit/miss last few years and just dont have any I can recommend except for Vietnam (East side or street, not Vietnam Restaurant across the street on west side, lol).

Rays Cafe & Tea House for all your coffee or tea needs (kona, jamacian blue, etc).

Some professional recommendations of whats new: https://philly.eater.com/maps/best-new-restaurants-philadelphia-heatmap


----------

